# Thursday 8/11 Pensacola Beach Pier



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Caught 3 Spanish in the evening on a flashy silver shiner lure. Pretty good west wind with sporadic showers. Water was dirty out to the end of the pier, but not bad off the end. Was hoping for a king, but none showed up.

Didn't see the dredging ships, but some of the equipment is still on the beach.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Is the water starting to clear up from that dredging yet?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

As of Friday evening, it was still pretty dirty out to the end of the pier. The combination of all the rain and the dredging has things stirred up close to shore.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

